# Recommendations for Earbuds



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I know this has been discussed before, but I don't see any really recent posts. I just got back from my daily walk, listening to my audiobook on my iTouch. My ears are very sore from the Apple earbuds that came with the iTouch. I have small ears, and need some buds that are soft and small. Any suggestions? I don't use them often, and don't want to spend more than $30.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the Sennheiser CX-200 earbuds and really like them.

http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-CX200-Twist--Earbuds-Powerful/dp/B001EZUQ5E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311441137&sr=8-1

$22.99 on Amazon currently. Maybe shop around, I got mine for $10 shipped from Newegg a few months back from a deal I saw on slickdeals.net.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I love, love, LOVE my Bose earbud.  The apple ones hurt me too after only a short bit, but I can wear the Bose ones for hours without any pain at all.  Best earbuds I've every owned (and I've had several brands over the years)


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I purchased these recently and love them! Lightweight, many different types and sizes of ear tips to choose from, sound is great, AND they stay in place during my workout!

http://www.amazon.com/MEElectronics-M6-BK-Sound-Isolating-Headphones-Players/dp/B0038W0K2K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311626386&sr=8-1


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the recommendations. I did not realize there were so many earbuds out there! I ordered the Sennheiser CX-200. They should arrive tomorrow. The earbuds that came with my iTouch are so uncomfortable!


----------

